# Moops



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s a pic of my juvenile moops. They are two inches long and are getting some good coloring.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

And hereÂ´s some more pics..........


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Matz.....very nice looking fish...my photo skillz need work :lol:

Tekjunky


----------



## ejammer (Sep 26, 2005)

Matz,

Those will make a great looking colony in the very near future :thumb: The moops are one of my favorites


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s a new pic with both a dub and a moop. :wink:


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

And hereÂ´s a newly taken vid from that tank :fish:


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

And hereÂ´s some spawning activity. In which size can they breed succesfully mine are 2 inch long.


----------



## mcfish (Mar 30, 2007)

Prepare for some fry. :dancing: I had moops spit fry when they were only 2 inches long. Beautiful fish and thanks for posting all of your great photos.
Mark


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great pics!! you make me want to get another tank for just trophs.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s two more pics of my moops!


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s some shots with my new camera. The moops are now 3 inches long. What do you think about their looks.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the scientific name for "moops" never heard that before. Are they a muplunga aka pinnapple?


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

Yeah! itÂ´s the same thing!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Matz KarlsÃ©n said:


> Yeah! itÂ´s the same thing!


Sweet thanks man... They are looking VERY sweet! :thumb:


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s a vid from same tank.


----------



## CrimsonHelkite (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Very Nice! (can't help asking - was that a football match on in the background?)


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

Yes it was a footballgame! Not the best soundtrack...........


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

Took some pics today. And I have one holding. I hope she will go the whole time this time. ItÂ´s her second time.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

might take her a few more trys. Good luck. They look great!


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s a newly taken vid from the same tank. I really love those ocellatus. ItÂ´s action all the time.
http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j220/ ... deo025.flv


----------



## redrum (May 15, 2008)

Great tank!!! Love the photos, more more more :thumb: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

Thanks redrum :thumb:


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s more of my moops. By the way is there any difference between Kasakalawe and Mpulungu? Mine are F1 Kasakalawe.


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

matz, i have a 125 with 16 dubs 2.5-3" and 11 moops 3/4-1.25 inches and some malawis
as my colonies grow i'll remove the malawis...looks like we have the same tank


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

Now iÂ´m gonna bore you with some more pics


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Your Moops look awesome. They have a lot of red in them. I wouldn't mind having a colony like yours.

But to answer your question according to Zamarky1 who lives in Mpulungu he says Moops are actually collected in Kasakalawe.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s two more pics of my moops. They are getting pretty good coloring now. I have a female holding for three weeks now. What should you do? Let her spit in tank or empty her?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

It's up to you on whether or not you want to strip her or let her spit in the tank. I have been stripping my dubs but really there is no cover in the tank for the little ones to hide. So that's one of the reasonings behind me stripping them.

I have been doing it between 30-32 days of the female holding but I suppose that depends on how long your females will hold them. Mine seem to be holding longer because like I said there are no safe havens for them.


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats! Very nice fishes and pics =D>


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

I took some pics today i hope you enjoy!


----------



## Mcubed (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! The color on those look incredible. I was thinking of adding some illangi to my colony of duboisi but now I think I need to consider some moops! Great pics.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s a newly taken vid! Please enjoy!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Man they are looking good bro!


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Great looking colonies - always a treat to see! (PS: I was in Sweden 2 weeks ago - wish I could have stopped by to see them live :lol: )


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

looks great
what is your lighting ?


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

I use 2*36 w powerglo.


----------

